# Subtypes' names



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

Just a quick question for you PerC people. I always thought that Naranjo named the subtypes first, but I might be wrong. Do you have any concrete information about that?

Thank you.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Subtypes originate from Ichazo.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Entropic said:


> Subtypes originate from Ichazo.


does he have any information about subtypes available online?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> does he have any information about subtypes available online?


Perhaps you've read, but anyway:



Naranjo said:


> The map of the psyche offered on the following page is a graphic variant of the view of personality offered by Oscar Ichazo and is, in several ways, similar to that offered by Gurdjieff. According to both views, human personality (in the sense of character) comprises five“centers.” Yet a fully developed human being has awakened in himself the functioning of two higher centers, that are given the names of “higher emotional” and “higher intellectual.” WhileGurdjieff spoke of a lower or ordinary intellectual center, a lower feeling center, and a lower movement center, Ichazo frequently called this movement center “instinctual,” and according to the view that he claimed to transmit, this instinct center is, in turn, divided into three.






Maitri said:


> According to the theory of the enneagram as taught by both Ichazo and Naranjo, each of us has one instinct that is a more central preoccupation than the others are, which is referred to as our subtype. There are three instincts, which Ichazo calls conservation, social, and syntony; and which Naranjo calls self-preservation, social, and sexual.


I don't think there's any available resources on the Arica school and how they teach things online, outside of what's available on Ocean Moonshine: https://oceanmoonshine9.wordpress.com/unveiling-the-enneagram-arica-1/

This is what Maitri writes which is based on both Naranjo and Ichazo's teachings (she mixes the subtype names, though):


* *





*THE SELF-PRESERVATION SUBTYPES*
*9 • APPETITE*
The focus for a Self-preservation Nine is on satisfying his appetites and hungers. His laziness, in the sense that we have defined it as the passion, manifests here in the substitution of nonessential satisfactions for those that he really needs. At the deepest level, this shows up in substituting material gratifications for those that are really spiritual. An example on a more superficial level of this substitution of the nonessential would be eating a chocolate bar when what he really needs is a nourishing meal. Also, as the word appetite suggests, Self-preservation Nines tend to overindulge, ingesting and acquiring far more than they actually need out of insecurity about receiving sustenance.

*1 • ANXIETY*
The satisfaction of their basic needs becomes fraught with anxiety for Self-preservation Ones. They have an underlying belief that they are not good enough to merit their needs being met, and because of this they worry in anticipation that something will go wrong and their survival will be endangered. This can become a self-fulfilling prophecy, causing them to take action preemptively or to do things badly out of their anxiety. Their passion of anger gets triggered if someone threatens their survival, a reflection of their deeper anger at themselves for not being perfect and so being unworthy of survival. 

*2 • “ME FIRST”*
Self-preservation Twos are afraid of being neglected and not having their needs met, so out of their survival anxiety, they take care of others so that others will take care of them. They have a selfsacrificing facade: this is the proverbial Jewish mother syndrome in which she appears to be thinking of others first and putting them ahead of herself, but in fact is really manipulating them in this way on her own behalf. The passion of pride manifests here as a hidden sense of entitlement and privilege—a conviction that others must take care of them in compensation for their martyrdom, and that they deserve to keep the best bits in the kitchen for themselves.

*3 • SECURITY
*Self-preservation Threes equate inner security with having enough money and a reliable position in the world. To this end, they strive relentlessly to assure their survival, which feels perpetually in jeopardy to them. This is the subtype of the workaholic who cannot take a break, and the self-made man who accumulates a fortune and yet feels that his survival is still precarious. The passion of lying arises here as deceiving oneself that amassing huge amounts of wealth will give the soul the security it lacks. Lying is also used by Self-preservation Threes to get what they think will give them the security they hunger for.

*4 • DAUNTLESSNESS
*The term given by Ichazo for Self-preservation Fours is defensive action, as opposed to dauntlessness, which Naranjo associated with this subtype. Ichazo, quoted by John Lilly and Joseph Hart, defines defensive action as “protecting one’s dream of the future.”1 Rather than be limited by their circumstances, they will rashly go after what they want and feel that they must have to survive. They take action to preserve themselves but do not consider the consequences, and actually put their survival in peril. A Self-preservation Four, might, for instance, buy herself all sorts of beautiful things that she feels she can’t live without, and end up sliding deeply into debt. Or, feeling unable to bear the constraints of a boring job, she might throw caution to the wind and on the spur of the moment buy herself a ticket to some exotic island. The passion of envy manifests here as wanting the security and
material gratifications others seem to possess, and recklessly striking out to get them.

*5 • REFUGE
*In this case, I am using Ichazo’s term for the Self-preservation Five subtype—refuge, rather than the one Naranjo gave, home—as I think it conveys more of the feeling of what a Self-preservation Five seeks. Self-preservation Fives want to ensure their survival by finding a safe place that they can withdraw to and within which they can insulate themselves from the world. So they are preoccupied with the creation of and vigilance over a personal refuge. They guard their space and their privacy, retreating from others and the world as a way of taking care of themselves. The passion of avarice manifests within this subtype in this reclusive squirreling away of themselves, as well as in stockpiling their resources, especially money.

*6 • WARMTH
*Warmth describes the style of Self-preservation Sixes. They are warm, friendly, and affable, making themselves likable to others as a way of ensuring their survival. The term Ichazo used for this subtype is affection, indicating that this is what they see as key to preserving themselves. Perceiving others as a threat to their survival, Self-preservation Sixes use their geniality to befriend and align themselves with others to offset the possibility of others turning against them. The passion of fear manifests here in this apprehensiveness around their self-protection.

*7 • FAMILY
*Naranjo originally used the term family for Self-preservation Seven. Ichazo’s term, defenders, captures a different nuance of the same style: Self-preservation Sevens try to assure their survival through banding together and taking care of others who they feel an affinity or connection with. They become patriarchs, taking care of their extended family. Self-preservation Sevens share the amicability of their Six neighbors, appearing magnanimous, supportive, and fatherly. The passion of gluttony appears here as a hunger for tastes of anything that seems to promise survival, whether ideas, theories, nutritional support, plans to get rich quick, and so on.

*8 • SATISFACTION
*Self-preservation Eights are fixated on what they believe will bring them satisfaction of their needs, and they gobble up what they think they need, often at the expense of filling their real needs. So the drive for satisfaction leaves little room to figure out what it is that they really require. Their insecurity about self-preservation manifests in dominating and controlling behaviors around what they consider their turf, and around sustenance and support—keeping watch over what and how much is eaten out of the refrigerator, for instance, or where exactly her husband is spending their money. The passion of lust manifests in the voracity of their drive for satisfaction.

*THE SOCIAL SUBTYPES
**9 • PARTICIPATION*
Social Nines have a drive to belong, lacking the certainty that they actually do. They lack a sense of ease in social situations, because of their sensitivity to whether they are really welcome or not. They often feel that they don’t know how to become part of the group, and, rather than being themselves, they try to fit in by emulating socially acceptable forms of behavior and communication. Inevitably this leaves them feeling that they are not really making contact, and so reinforces their sense of being left out. This attempt to participate through social conventions is how the passion of laziness manifests here, and in their resulting tendency to make superficial contact with others. 

*1 • INADAPTABILITY
*Social Ones express their social awkwardness and insecurity in stiffness. They have rigid ideas about how both they and others should behave socially, and their passion of anger arises when these ideas are not conformed to. Rather than going with the flow of what is happening in a social gathering, they try to impose what they think should be happening. They are uncomfortable with spontaneity, reflecting their underlying fear that they or others will do something wrong or inappropriate. They become critical and make others wrong for not conforming to their social standards, a reaction formation to their underlying sense of not being good enough to belong.

*2 • AMBITION
*Social Twos are social climbers, very conscious of social hierarchies and intent on being accepted and aligned with those at the top as a way of resolving their sense of not belonging. Who they are associated with and how important those people are gives them their sense of social standing. The passion of pride manifests here in the self-validation and sense of being worthwhile that arise when they have achieved the position and status that they are after. It also manifests in their refusal to be seen as unimportant or ordinary, rather than special and stellar in whatever group they are part of or aspire to be connected with.

*3 • PRESTIGE
*The way Social Threes feel they can relate to others is through having a prestigious image. The description of this subtype given by Ichazo (via Lilly and Hart) is “the need for a good public image.” For Social Threes, then, the focus is on how they are seen, and they will change their image to fit the values of a particular social group in order to be seen in a good light. Like Social Twos, they want to be socially important; but unlike Twos, they want to be important in their own right rather than through those with whom they are associated. The passion of lying manifests here in doing whatever they need to do to create their prestigious image. Their deepest lie is that this image is who they are. 

*4 • SHAME
*Social Fours have the notion that there is a right way to be, and they are perpetually ashamed because they are not that way. They have a fundamental sense of not fitting in and of not being able to do things properly in order to fit in. Social Fours tend to be formal and a bit stiff, paying a lot of attention to their manners. Behaving properly is very important to them, since it is an attempt to cover their deeper sense of social inadequacy. Others appear to Social Fours to match the standard they have for themselves, and so they experience the passion of envy toward them and turn their hatred toward themselves in the form of shame.

*5 • TOTEMS
*Social Fives have, as Lilly and Hart relate of Ichazo’s definition, “heroes to live up to.”3 They are very conscious of social hierarchies, and as the word totems implies, they want to be one of the faces on the totem pole. A totem is a symbol or emblem representing a family or social group, and this is what a Social Five lives in the shadow of and also wants to be. He is very aware of social archetypes and wants to embody them, becoming an exemplar or a fount of knowledge. He may develop expertise in a specialized field in which he wishes to be next in the lineage, and wants to be seen as such. His passion of avarice manifests as a holding on to whatever he considers gives him his social standing. 

*6 • DUTY
*To a Social Six, fulfilling what she sees as her social role dutifully is the only way to be. She attempts to resolve her social insecurity by giving authority to a belief, a group, or a leader whom she considers more powerful, and becoming faithful, deferential, accommodating, malleable, and obedient to it or him. She is loyal, devoted, even fawning and obsequious in the carrying out of her mission on behalf of the authority, whatever she considers that to be. Her passion of fear appears here as being afraid of crossing her authority figure and being afraid of breaking social norms and obligations.

*7 • SACRIFICE
*Social Sevens are characterized by relinquishing their personal freedom and aspirations for social ideals. They have a profound sense of obligation toward others and feel that they must sacrifice themselves to fulfill what they see as their responsibilities. Their sacrifices are in the service of a future that they imagine and make plans to realize—a future that promises to give them the sense of belonging, social acceptance, and social standing that they lack. The passion of gluttony manifests here as a hunger for this sense of social ease and for all of the things that they believe will give it to them. Ichazo (per Lilly and Hart) uses the descriptor social limitations and describes this subtype as “predetermining his social activities,” which highlights a different nuance of this subtype. It points the Social Seven’s tendency to map and plan his social involvements to resolve his social insecurity.

*8 • FRIENDSHIP
*Social Eights attempt to resolve their sense of not belonging by maintaining friendly social relationships. Being a “buddy” is what Social Eights see as key to resolving their social insecurity. Friendship here is a very deep bond, one implying undying trust and loyalty, a sense of fraternity and being part of the same gang. An Eight’s domineering and controlling tendencies manifest in the arena of social relationships for a Social Eight. Breeches of trust or friendship might result in a vendetta and are not easy for a Social Eight ever to forgive. The passion of lust manifests here in the passionate and possessive nature of these bonds with others.

*THE SEXUAL SUBTYPES
9 • UNION
*Sexual Nines are driven by a desire for the love of another and for total union, which appears to them as the key to their happiness. Total merging with another is seen by Sexual Nines to be what they need to be whole. They tend to merge easily with others, losing touch with themselves in the process. This substitution of another for what they really need to merge with—their essential nature—is the heart of a Sexual Nine’s passion of laziness. Since this is the archetype of all of the sexual types, this attempt to fill the hole left by loss of contact with Being with the love of another is shared by all of the subtypes that follow.

*1 • HEAT/JEALOUSY
*Sexual Ones have a vivacious, gushy, hyperanimated, and effusive style of behavior. This constant sense of being impassioned is a leaking of their sexual “heat” into their personality style. They are perpetually afraid that someone more perfect will come along and steal their partner, if they have one, and so are always on the alert for signs that their partner desires someone else. If they don’t have a mate, they are convinced deep down that another, better person will be more desirable to their object of affection than they are. As Ichazo says, “Union with another is always threatened by someone more perfect.”

*2 • AGGRESSION/SEDUCTION
*Ichazo gave only aggression as the descriptor of this subtype,6 and Naranjo distinguished between a female Two’s seductive style and a male Two’s aggressive one. Because of their insecurity about their desirability, Sexual Twos either seduce or force the other into relationship, depending on their gender. Once in a relationship, Sexual Twos also either entice or push their partner into doing what they desire, again depending on gender. Sexual Twos of both genders usually have a tenacious attraction to an elusive partner. Female Twos are obsessed with the desire to be wanted, and male Twos are obsessed with overcoming all obstacles to union. In both cases, they are attempting to find personal value through love. The passion of pride manifests here in an extreme sensitivity about being desired or not, and sometimes as a pride in the number of sexual conquests one has made.

*3 • MASCULINITY/FEMININITY
*To Sexual Threes, physical and sexual appeal seems like the key to being desired, so they emphasize their gender characteristics. As a general style, the males exaggerate their virility and masculinity, and the women intensify their femininity. When attracted to someone, they take on the attributes of that person’s inner masculine or feminine ideal—in Jungian terms, shaping themselves into the other’s animus or anima. They are competitive with others about being seen as the most attractive, and being successful is measured by being desired. The passion of lying manifests here in deceiving themselves that love is the answer, that they must shape themselves into their beloved’s ideal to be loved, and ultimately that they are that image. It also appears in their use of duplicity to outmaneuver their rivals and win over the object of their desire.

*4 • COMPETITION/HATE
*Sexual Fours compete with others of their own sex in their attempt to find love. Their competitiveness is based on a sense that love is scarce and so it needs to be fought for. They try to convince their rivals and the object of their affection that they are better than the competition, and their wish to “disappear” their challengers is a form of hatred. The choice of object of desire is determined by how many other people want that person, so that, too, arises out of competition. Sexual Fours are not only competitive in the relationship arena—competition is their dominant behavioral characteristic—but it is there that it is most pronounced. The passion of envy manifests here as wanting someone another has or desires and in their underlying hatred of their rivals.

*5 • CONFIDENCE
*Sexual Fives lack confidence in their attractiveness, capacity for relationship, and sexual performance. This makes it difficult for them to follow through on their attractions, despite the false confidence that they manifest as a compensation for their sense of inadequacy or undesirability. As Ichazo says, a Sexual Five “needs someone he feels safe with—a refuge”7 in order to overcome his inhibitions. The passion of avarice manifests here as a holding back of his affection for fear of being rejected and a holding on to his love object once he has set his sights on her.

*6 • STRENGTH/BEAUTY
*Sexual Sixes have an underlying attitude of self-doubt regarding their sexual attractiveness and their desirability. Fundamentally they are afraid that they will not be loved, and this is where their passion of fear shows up most strongly. They are afraid to make intimate contact with another, and try to hide their fear behind exaggerating their strength (in the males) or their beauty (in the females). Male Sexual Sixes emphasize their machismo, attempting to appear virile, manly, and tough. Emotionally they may appear callous and arrogant. Female Sexual Sixes play up their attractiveness, using their capacity to attract as a way of stilling their fear about really connecting with another. 

*7 • SUGGESTIBILITY
*Sexual Sevens tend to merge with whatever ideas, plans, or people they come into contact with. So they are easily influenced, especially by their partner or someone they are attracted to. The prospect of a relationship with someone sets off their mapping and planning, and the relationship gets projected well into the future, with infinite possibilities appearing just over the horizon. So they are suggestible in the sense of being easily swayed and impacted, as well as in the sense of being easily propelled into myriad fantasies by or about a relationship. The passion of gluttony appears here in the many attractions that Sexual Sevens tend to have and in their difficulty in forming deep, long-term contact with one person.

*8 • POSSESSION/SURRENDER
*Both male and female Sexual Eights try to possess and control their mates. While Sexual Eights can be overtly domineering, it is an attempt to cover their insecurity about being loved and desired. Both male and female Sexual Eights see relationship as a conquest and want to hold the power in the relationship so that they don’t have to be vulnerable and dependent. Female Sexual Eights want to surrender control to a partner who they see as worthy, and may make a passionate appearance of surrender while staying very much in control. The passion of lust manifests here as the desire to possess the body and soul of an Eight’s beloved.




Riso & Hudson also summarize Ichazo's descriptions in Discovering Your Personality, while adding their own interpretation:


* *





*Self-Preservation Ones: Self-Control (Ichazo's "Anxiety")*
Self-Preservation Ones focus their resentment and perfectionism in areas of health, self-anagement, and homemaking. They are not necessarily worked up about the plight of refugees in the Third World but may have very firm convictions about proper diet and exercise or the best way to maintain one's household or family budget. Self-Pres Ones like to be organized, to have their life structured, and their possessions put in their proper place. They are neat, punctual, and fastidious—sometimes to a fault. They believe that controlling the "dirt" and chaos in their lives will enhance their well-being, even their survival. It seems to them that a well-ordered life is the best hedge against chaos and danger, and they are concerned that any mistakes on their part could have dire consequences. Thus, they tend to be careful and meticulous in the planning of their lives. Many elf-Pres Ones also take an active interest in preventative health matters: vitamins, cleansing diets and fasts, exercise routines, alternative medicine, and cutting-edge medical knowledge.

*Sexual Ones: Shared Standards (Ichazo's "Jealousy")*
Sexual Ones focus their perfectionism on their intimate relationships, holding an ideal image of what a relationship should be like and measuring their intimates against this standard. For this reason, many Sexual Ones have difficulty finding a life partner that meets their criteria—there is always some characteristic in the potential mate that falls short of their expectations. They may also harbor expectations of creating a perfect family, but this must begin with finding a mate who understands and shares their passion for their mission. When Sexual Ones find a partner who they believe shares their values, they become extremely excited and highly protective of their relationship. They may also idealize the partner, constantly striving to feel worthy of the other's love. Nonetheless, anxieties about the partner's losing the shared values may cause Sexual Ones to become critical of the other. They want to remind the partner of the high standards that they both live by but they can create problems in the relationship by trying to keep the other "on track." Nonetheless, they are passionate about their intimates and devoted to keeping their relationships moving toward higher ground.

*Social Ones: The Crusader (Ichazo's "Inadaptability")*
Social Ones focus their perfectionism in the social realm; thus, they are interested in local and world affairs. What is going on with the school district? Has that new environmental legislation been passed? Why doesn't anyone care about the enormous problem of world hunger? Social Ones take these issues personally, and they devote their time and energy to bringing people's attention to social ills. In other words, they do not want merely to talk about problems, they want to get involved and take action. While they may work tirelessly for the causes that they care about, Social Ones may have trouble developing a personal life. They are not particularly interested in social
ease, for themselves or for others; rather, they are concerned with finding the "right way" for people to conduct themselves with one another. When they are more identified with this attitude, they may feel that others do not know what is best for them. With regard to themselves, Social Ones feel that personal needs can be addressed only after more pressing social problems have been faced. This zeal can be hard on their families and intimates, but people are often amazed by the strength of the Social One's convictions and are grateful for the good work that they contribute to the community.

*Self-Preservation Twos: Entitlement (Ichazo's "Me First")
*Twos typically deal with their own self-preservation needs by first taking care of others' self-preservation
needs. They feel that they will win others' love by providing them with nurturing and caretaking. They derive a great deal of satisfaction from feelings of service to others or to causes. They are able to anticipate people's needs and then try to fulfill them. ("You poor thing, you look hungry.") Of course, after taking care of others for a while, Self-Pres Twos begin to expect that others will reciprocate and take care of their needs. But because they are Twos, they feel that they cannot ask directly for what they need. They must drop hints and continue to take care of the other person with the hope that he or she will eventually respond with care for the Two. Over time, this gives Self-Pres Twos a feeling of entitlement. ("After all I've done for them, I deserve this treat.") The problem is that Self-Pres Twos feel ashamed of having physical needs. Thus, when others fail to reciprocate in the way that Twos hope, they may privately overindulge in selfpreservation "goodies"—comfort foods, sweets, drink, and prescription medicines are frequent choices. They keep hidden stashes of their favorite indulgences as a way of compensating for feelings of loneliness and rejection. Unfortunately, the rewards that Self-Pres Twos give themselves often endanger their health and well being, which, ironically, undermines their ability to help others.

*Sexual Twos: Craving Intimacy (Ichazo's "Aggression")*
Sexual Twos feel that they will feel loved by attaining complete, profound intimacy with someone. Thus they are driven to be as close to their loved ones as possible. They attempt to win a place with people by focusing intensely on the other's needs, hopes, and interests. They enjoy the process of learning about potential partners and make it their business to become acquainted with the other's world. It is as if the Sexual Two were seeking to get "in synch" with the other in as many different ways as possible. Similarly, the Sexual Two will enjoy finding out what the other likes, whether it is a favorite food, cologne, style of music, or favorite place for vacationing. Needless to say, Sexual Twos will then do their best to provide these things for their intimates. Moreover, most people love to be the center of attention, and Sexual Twos know this, lavishing the other with attention, affection, and praise. In this sense, they are seductive—getting others interested in spending time with them by making the other their object of adoration. Sexual Twos also like to touch and be touched by the people they are drawn to, often initiating physical contact in a relationship—even in a friendship. When less balanced, Sexual Twos can become obsessed with a lover and can have great difficulty letting go of a relationship. 

*Social Twos: Everybody's Friend (Ichazo's "Ambition") *
Social Twos feel loved by having an important place in the lives of their friends, family, and colleagues. They fear being left out of social events and gatherings, so they try to make themselves indispensable to whatever groups they are involved with. They often become advisors, mentors, matchmakers, and social-event coordinators for many people in their lives. They enjoy introducing people to one another and generally act as the "social hub" of whatever they are involved with. They derive great satisfaction from giving advice to trusted friends and often initiate new relationships by offering some kind of service or counsel. Social Twos have a subtle "radar" for people in need of a sympathetic audience and may appear with a smile and some kind words. They especially like to give counsel to people they see as important. While the pride of Twos does not allow them to have social ambitions of success and fame for themselves, they often achieve these things indirectly by becoming "the power behind the throne." Thus, they are able to rise socially by attaching themselves as advisors and primary supports to someone who is successful in some way. Social Twos tend to be outgoing and high-spirited, often resembling Sevens, and to get energy from their interactions with their friends. Indeed, Social Twos think of all of their colleagues and acquaintances as friends and their friends as family. They usually know the names of all of the local shopkeepers, the mailman, the waiters and bartenders at their favorite restaurants and bars, and so forth. When less balanced, Social Twos can scatter themselves in a large number of social commitments—trying to serve many people, but often causing primary relationships to suffer. 

*Self-Preservation Threes: The Workaholic (Ichazo's "Security")*
Self-Preservation Threes feel their value is dependent on their ability to take care of basic security needs. They strive to be practical and to make sure that they and their family have more-than-adequate resources. For many Threes this means some kind of financial success. Thus, Self-Pres Threes work constantly to ensure they are building up a solid foundation. The problem is that they often find themselves unable to stop working. Because they believe their personal value is at stake, they cannot easily slow down or lighten their workload. To even take a weekend off could lead to financial failure—or so they believe. This lifestyle eventually takes its toll on their health and relationships. They may fit regular work-outs at the gym into their busy schedules in order to stay healthy but frequently neglect to rest and take quiet time. Others can find it difficult to make intimate contact with Self-Pres Threes once they are caught up in their drive for security and success. Of the three instinctual variants of this type, the Self- Pres Three has the most difficulty contacting feelings. They tend to express affection through ccomplishing things for their partner and by meeting practical expectations. But they may begin to see all of their relationships in terms of functional roles, transactions, task lists, and how well they and the people in their lives are fulfilling these roles. While this can be efficient up to a point, it often ends up creating distance between Self-Pres Threes and the people they care about. 

*Sexual Threes: The Catch (Ichazo's "Virility/Femininity")*
Sexual Threes feel that their value comes from their desirability, so they do whatever they can to enhance their attractiveness to others. Many movie stars, models, and popular singers are Sexual Threes. They know how to project attractive qualities but also how to be a blank screen that others can project their desires onto. They often possess great charm and magnetism, yet they fear being dismissed by others for lacking some essential ingredient. As Sexual types, they want to have a strong intimate connection with someone, but because of the Three's image issues and underlying feelings of shame, they are often insecure about letting people know them too well. Thus, many Sexual Threes are able to gain attention and interest from others, but they fear that once they get someone's attention, they will be unable to keep it. Sexual Threes want to be appreciated for their depth and intelligence too, but they fear that others are only interested in them for their attractiveness. Some Sexual Threes may go through periods of rebellion, downplaying their physical attributes for a while to see if people still like them and to find out more about themselves. Ultimately, this type grows by recognizing their own value directly—that is, without believing that it only exists reflected in the admiring eyes of others. 

*Social Threes: The Status Seeker (Ichazo's "Prestige")*
Social Threes seek value by gaining social recognition—by having tangible signs of progress and success. They want to be recognized for their hard work and achievement (Employee of the Month, diplomas, awards) and to have ways of measuring their rise up the ranks. Social Threes are very adaptable, concerned with fitting into whatever culture they find themselves in, be it corporate or national. If they move to another country, they are able to adapt to the norms of that country more easily than most other types. If they join a spiritual community or ashram, they quickly become well adjusted to the social expectations of that community. The Social Threes are the most concerned with being appropriate and with avoiding any behaviors that would cause offense. At the same time, they are highly ambitious and so must balance their drive to excel and to surpass others with their desire to have others like and accept them. Thus, of the three instinctual variants of this type, Social Threes are at the greatest risk of losing track of their core values and goals. They may adapt so successfully that they find themselves adrift without tangible goals or a clear path for achieving them. In this regard, they can resemble Sevens, moving from one promising project to another as they adapt to different opportunities that present themselves. Social Threes can also get into trouble by attempting to rise faster than they are able or by taking on tasks that they are not yet ready or qualified to perform. The desire to please and to impress can become a powerful magnet that can derail the Social Three from pursuing real, achievable goals. 

*Self-Preservation Fours: The Sensualist (Ichazo's "Reckless/Dauntless")*
Self-Preservation Fours focus their envy and hypersensitivity on their concerns about their immediate environment and on their quest for physical comfort. They attempt to deal with emotional issues by surrounding themselves with as much luxury and beauty as they can afford, by indulging in their favorite foods, and by giving themselves "consolation prizes" for their suffering. They might be disappointed about a job situation or a failing relationship, and so stay up late at night drinking expensive cognac and watching a favorite movie. Self-Pres Fours are articularly sensitive to comfort issues—the temperature of a room, the quality of the lighting, the humidity or lack of it, the weather—all produce powerful emotional responses. Self-Pres Fours become frustrated that the environment is insufficiently attuned to their personal needs. Attempts to control the environment and self-indulgence in rich foods, drink, drugs, or other sensual distractions can exhaust Self-Pres Fours, leaving them unable to function well outside of their own narrowing world.

*Sexual Fours: Infatuation (Ichazo's "Competition")*
Sexual Fours focus their envy and hypersensitivity in their intimate relationships. They are perhaps the most emotionally intense type of the Enneagram, which is both their gift and their potential downfall. They possess both a capacity and a desire for profound intimacy, and they derive tremendous insight into human nature through the ups and downs of their romantic lives. They have a sultry, sullen quality that can be attractive and mysterious, or at times, off-putting to others. Sexual Fours pour their energy and attention into the object of their affection, often becoming infatuated or even obsessed, sometimes after only one meeting. Sexual chemistry triggers their powerful imaginations, leading them to create enormous expectations of potential partners. Sexual Fours tend to be drawn to people who possess qualities and talents that they believe they lack. They want to complete themselves by associating or merging with the valued other. But this almost never works, so they may also end up envying and resenting their romantic partner for unintentionally reminding them of what they feel they are missing. In any case, Sexual Fours go through tremendous shifts of feeling about their loved ones—everything from idolization to unbridled hatred. Generally speaking, this type is aware of these feelings, including the dark ones, and expresses them, sometimes in self-destructive ways. 

*Social Fours: The Outsider (Ichazo's "Social Shame")*
Social Fours focus their envy and hypersensitivity in the social realm; thus, they are people who deeply want to belong, to be a part of an "in crowd" with a glamorous lifestyle, but who often fear that they are not up to it. Social Fours tend to be more extroverted than Fours of the other two instincts and can resemble Twos or Sevens. Social Fours can be quite funny, using droll, ironic humor to make a point or simply to stimulate conversation. They enjoy expressing their individuality and sense of style in a more public way, although they also attempt to conceal the extent of their feelings of social inadequacy or shame. Social Fours may work hard to develop a public persona through which they can communicate the depths of their feelings, but this persona is usually more glamorous and free than they actually feel. Social Fours are acutely aware of the artifice of their persona, but they use it onetheless as a way of finding some sense of belonging and involvement in the world. When they are more troubled, Social Fours fear social humiliation to such a degree that they may retreat from much social contact, becoming isolated and reclusive. They may also develop a personal style cultivated to show the world how ounded and different they feel.

*Self-Preservation Fives: Isolation (Ichazo's "Castle")*
Self-Preservation Fives are the most introverted Fives—the Fives most likely to seek long periods of privacy and solitude. The hoarding of the Five is focused in the areas of practical resources, living quarters, and personal space. Self-Pres Fives attempt to find out how few self-preservation needs they can subsist on, likely agreeing with Thoreau's statement that "A man is rich in proportion to what he can do without." They are intensely private people who seem to require few comforts, even if they have substantial personal wealth. To some degree, they enjoy the company of trusted others and enjoy sharing their knowledge with people. They can also be counted on for their sense of whimsy and oddball humor. Nonetheless, Self-Pres Fives need lots of time by themselves to regenerate their energy. Many choose to live alone, or if they are in a partnership, they require personal space (such as a study or a nook in the basement) into which others, even loved ones, will not intrude. They also tend to hoard personal effects, stockpiling their homes like castles preparing for a siege. As much as they may like and admire others, they attempt to keep their relationships few and simple, so that they can focus on what holds interest for them.

*Sexual Fives: This Is My World (Ichazo's "Confidence")*
Sexual Fives focus their hoarding in the area of intimate relationships. The combination of instinct and type are at odds here: the Five defense is to withdraw, while the sexual instinct demands intimacy and connection. Most Sexual Fives live in an uneasy truce between these polar influences, but they seek to resolve this tension by slowly inviting prospective intimates into their own secret world. Sexual Fives are primarily focused in their imaginations, but they believe that most others would find their thoughts and preoccupations dark and even frightening. At the very least, they are certain that others will find them odd or eccentric. Nonetheless, they want to share their perceptions and hidden worlds and secretly hope to have a deep connection with a single soul, a mate for life, who can understand them and their sometimes bizarre views of reality. Intimacy for them entails finding someone else who will explore the surreal vistas of their inner world. They also look to their partner for some degree of help in dealing with people and the practical affairs of life. They hope that their partner will run interference for them and give them confidence to navigate the external world. If Sexual Fives are disappointed in love, they may retreat and remain unattached for long periods of time, even years.

*Social Fives: The Specialist (Ichazo's "Totems")*
Social Fives focus their avarice and hoarding in the social realm, meaning that they socialize through their particular areas of expertise. Fives endeavor to master some skill or body of knowledge, and they relate to others primarily through that area of their mastery. As social types, Social Fives are more comfortable interacting with people, but their comfort is largely dependent on having a context for being in a social situation. They need a particular task or function that gives them the confidence to interact with people (for example, being the DJ at a party, or having a specific topic of discussion at a social event). They enjoy talking intensely with other people who share their (sometimes esoteric) interests—either in person or through the Internet. Social Fives feel that their expertise is what they can "bring to the table" since they make it their business to learn things that others may need. While generally quiet, Social Fives can become quite talkative if their area of knowledge becomes the topic of conversation; anything from computer expertise to trivia about movies or comic books is fair game. Less healthy Social Fives can become elitist, feeling others are too unintelligent to understand their thoughts or conversation. They can also be fiercely argumentive, losing social connections by reactively proving others' ideas inadequate.

*Self-Preservation Sixes: Responsibility (Ichazo's "Affection")*
Self-Preservation Sixes find their security through safeguarding resources—money, food, property, shelter, and so forth—and tend to chronically worry about these things. ("Have the bills been paid?" "Have the car's brakes been checked recently?" "Do we have enough insurance?") They care a great deal about safety and thrift. Indeed, Self-Pres Sixes feel most secure when they are responsible for financial matters and believe that their effective running of these affairs is something they can contribute. When they are less secure, however, they do not trust others to be responsible. They need to be constantly informed, if not entirely in control, of practical matters that affect them. Self-Pres Sixes can be funny and friendly and want to be involved and engaged, but they have difficulty relaxing, especially around unfamiliar others. They are more introverted and more likely to be loners than the other Sixes. When more stressed, they may stay in punishing situations longer than they should (bad jobs, bad marriages) or become concerned with having control of resources, like a less healthy Eight.

*Sexual Sixes: Feisty Vulnerablilty (Ichazo's "Strength and Beauty")*
Sexual Sixes get their sense of security primarily from their emotional bond with a significant other. But they also have many doubts, both about their own ability to have a suitable mate and about the mate's ability or willingness to really be there for them. Moreover, Sexual Sixes often manifest a tension between their gender roles: they are both masculine and feminine, "macho" and coquettish. Sexual Six women have a tough, tomboy side to them but still come across as feminine. Similarly, the men of this variant display a sensitivity and vulnerability while being essentially masculine. Sexual Sixes also tend to be emotionally intense, like Eights and Fours. Part of this comes from anxiety about their ability to keep a strong, capable partner. Thus, Sexual Sixes try to cultivate their masculine or feminine attributes in order to find a good partner and, later, to remain appealing to this person. Often, they feel most comfortable relating to members of the opposite sex and may feel competitive with the opposite sex. They also tend to test their significant others to see if they are strong enough and to make sure that they are really committed to the relationship. When more stressed, Sexual Sixes can be emotionally volatile, with their feelings about people changing strongly and suddenly. They fall into suspiciousness about their partner and can be quite jealous, while at the same time feeling a strong need to continue to "prove" their desirability. 

*Social Sixes: Generating Support (Ichazo's "Duty")*
Social Sixes look for security in the social sphere—that is, through their affiliations with different people and organizations. They are warm, engaging, and humorous, trying to send out the message that they are approachable and safe. They like to enlist people, getting others involved in projects or activities they see as worthwhile. Social Sixes frequently volunteer to work in groups and committees. They do not necessarily enjoy doing this, but they see it is necessary and so are willing to give their time and energy. They want to be regarded as regular guys or gals and may have difficulty taking stands that would be unpopular in their peer groups. They seek consensus before moving ahead with their agendas and want to feel that others are "with them," backing them up. Although Social Sixes like being involved, they often become nervous about holding positions of responsibility because they are afraid that they will have to make decisions that others will not like, thus losing their support. When more insecure, their suspiciousness may lead them to form ingroups and out-groups in the workplace or in other social or societal areas. Sixes grow by recognizing that the only real security in life comes from within. While we can work hard to build our finances, to find the right friends and the right partner, and to foresee every possible mishap, ultimately, none of the external structures that we use to give ourselves confidence will always work for us. Things can and do go wrong, and the supports that we rely on inevitably change. Therefore, growth for a Six entails finding the support of their own inner knowing. It involves finding the place inside themselves that is quiet, strong, and capable. But this cannot happen by itself. Discovering these inner resources takes time and work, although, fortunately, Sixes understand the usefulness of perseverance and dedication. Sixes will know firsthand the value of discovering their inner resources when they take time to relax their constant vigilance and find faith in themselves.

*Self-Preservation Sevens: Getting Mine (Ichazo's "Defenders")*
Self-Preservation Sevens are the most materialistic Sevens. This does not necessarily mean that they are always accumulating possessions, but they do thoroughly enjoy the things of the material world. They also enjoy thinking about acquiring possessions and experiences. Thus, reading catalogues, restaurant guides, movie reviews, travel books, and brochures is often a favorite pastime. Generally, however, they are not daydreamers: they want to actually do or buy the things they are thinking about. Exploring the different pleasures the world offers seems to Self-Pres Sevens what life is about. They love shopping and are especially thrilled by the prospect of getting a great bargain—obtaining the desired object or experience at well below the "normal" cost. Thus, they tend to be the person to consult for a good hotel in a particular city or to find the best place to buy a new laptop computer. Often, they will cultivate friends who are knowledgeable about mutual interests to exchange information about bargains and to stay up with the newest developments. Many Self-Pres Sevens like to "live large" and may spend more than they can afford to sustain their appetite for experience and luxury. Unconsciously, they may have unrealistic expectations that the world should provide them with whatever they need on demand. To the extent that Sevens succumb to this expectation, they are likely to be frustrated and disappointed. 

*Sexual Sevens: The Neophile (Ichazo's "Suggestibility")*
Sexual Sevens seek stimulation, especially the stimulation of whatever is new, cutting edge, or exotic. They are extremely curious and often intellectually avid, and they bring the same searching engagement to their relationships. Sexual Sevens love to meet new people, to learn about them, and to get intensely involved with them—whether through conversation, shared adventures, or sexual experiences. They are often highly charismatic, having no trouble capturing people's attention with their energy, wit, and genuine desire to connect with people. They often frustrate themselves and others, however, because their attention is easily captured by what promises excitement. Sexual Sevens can shift from one intense focus to another too quickly for their own good. They can become easily enthused about a new idea, person, or experience without checking it out thoroughly, often leading to regrets later on, either in business or in relationships. When less healthy, they may indiscriminately pursue relationships or unusual, even dangerous, experiences for the excitement that they bring and to counteract boredom and inner deadness. The search for a variety of exotic and intense experiences can leave them burned out and dissipated. 

*Social Sevens: Missing Out (Ichazo's "Social Sacrifice")*
Social Sevens are highly people-oriented and somewhat idealistic, so they are sometimes mistaken for Twos. They like entertaining and gathering "the gang" for various outings and adventures. They love conversation, launching new projects with others, brainstorming, and initiating creative endeavors. Social Sevens are also looking for a place to invest their idealism—they feel they have much to offer the world but are forever searching for the perfect vehicle through which to express their talents and aspirations. While Social Sevens like being involved with people and activities, because they are Sevens, they also tend to feel that they are losing options when they commit to a particular person or course of action. Thus, they tend to have problems with making a commitment because they want to be involved but feel trapped once they get involved. One way that Social Sevens navigate this conflict is by agreeing to do too many things with too many people. They also tend to make back-up plans regarding greements. ("If lunch with Sarah falls through, I'll invite Mike too, just to make sure someone's there ...") Naturally, other are often caught off guard by sudden changes of plans, and, oddly, no one really gets the Social Seven's attention. Social Sevens may also sabotage good relationships while secretly hoping that someone better will come along.

*Self-Preservation Eights: The Survivor (Ichazo's "Satisfactory Survival")*
Self-Preservation Eights must live out the Eights' need for independence through the accumulation of power, position, and, sometimes, material wealth. That is not to say that all Self-Pres Eights are wealthy—most are not—but that this variant seeks to have and to control whatever resources they can in order to maintain their independence and dominance. Thus, these Eights make shrewd business people and politicians. They are extremely practical, approaching life with a tough-minded pragmatism they see as being simply "realistic." Often private people, their home is very important to them. Whether man or woman, the Self-Pres Eight rules the roost and is likely to control resources within the household. Positively, they are often excellent providers and have a way of landing on their feet no matter what life throws at them. Trouble spots include difficulty empathizing with the needs of others, especially if they perceive others as weak or ineffectual. Self-Pres Eights most typify the shrewd, pragmatic, wheeler-dealer aspect of this personality type.

*Sexual Eights: Taking Charge (Ichazo's "Possessiveness")*
Sexual Eights are charismatic and emotionally intense: they seem to "smolder." These Eights seek intensity through relationship, and the ups and downs of their lives are often seen in terms of relationship. The Sexual Eight wants to "imprint" their significant other, to leave their mark. Whether they are dealing with love interests or are engaged in other activities, they enjoy the thrill of intense stimulation and can become addicted to adrenaline rushes. They often adore the people they are in love with, but they can develop problems from thinking of the other as a child that they want to shape and develop. Much of this comes from wanting the partner to be strong enough so that the Sexual Eight can relax and surrender themselves. Thus, they may provoke their loved ones in the effort to test their strength or to build it up. Similarly, they like to be challenged by the other, but this can deteriorate into a struggle for dominance in the relationship. They may resort to arguments or verbal sparring as a way of stimulating intensity in the relationship. Sexual Eights can also feel as though they "own" their intimate partner—that they have a right to satisfaction whenever they need it. 

*Social Eights: Gusto and Camaraderie (Ichazo's "Friendship")*
Social Eights like to "live large," and as the name suggests, engage fully in the world. Friendship and loyalty are top values for them, and they are willing to make great sacrifices for the people and causes they care about. At the same time, they expect that others they have bonded with will be similarly loyal to them. (In this regard, they can resemble Sixes, although their energy is bigger and more direct than that of Sixes.) Often, Social Eights will gather a group of friends around them while unofficially acting as the chairperson of the group—the "king" or "queen." They enjoy conversation about sports, politics, rock music, or the latest events on their favorite soap opera—any subject about which they can boldly state opinions and get into debates. Social Eights enjoy the banter and energy of a disagreement about such matters, and they are often surprised to learn that others can be hurt or overwhelmed by the force of their opinions. At such times, they may try to "tone themselves down," but they usually find this an uncomfortable compromise. More often, they seek out friends who they perceive as strong and independent, people who can take a bit of roughhousing and who will not be overwhelmed by them. Less healthy Social Eights have problems with making promises to people that they cannot always fulfill. Conning others and exaggerating situations can become part of the picture. 

*Self-Preservation Nines: The Comfort Seeker (Ichazo's "Appetite")*
Self-Pres Nines are perhaps the most easygoing Nines, but they are also the most likely to need time alone, untroubled by other people's influence and requirements. They seek a sense of well-being through comfort: familiar routines, "comfort foods," and a supportive, uncomplicated environment are all highly valued. Self-Pres Nines have their own way of doing things, their own pace, and their own philosophy of life, and they will stubbornly resist any effort to change any of these things. Self-Pres Nines are also people of few words, preferring to communicate in nonverbal ways. They often pretend to be less savvy and aware than they actually are, as if tempting other people to underestimate them—so that they will be left alone. Positively, they are grounded and patient, possessing a great deal of common sense. They tend to have problems with overindulging themselves in food and drink, or conversely with rigorously controlling their diets—this is especially true of Self-Pres Nines with the One wing. They may also lack physical exercise. In any case, having their routine and life-style change is very challenging for them. 

*Sexual Nines: Merging (Ichazo's "Union")*
Sexual Nines seek a sense of well-being by finding something or someone to merge with. They want to be at one with the world, with beauty, with nature, but especially with a special, ideal lover. That being said, Sexual Nines have many anxieties about losing themselves by submerging their identity in the other. Thus, they can sometimes appear ambivalent and emotionally conflicted, like Fours or Sixes. They sometimes attempt to "solve" the inner conflict between their desire for merging and their desire for independence by "triangulation." They engage in two separate, simultaneous relationships that serve different needs while never completely showing up in either. Needless to say, this can create the kinds of conflicts that Nines are trying to avoid. The overall affect of Sexual Nines is one of gentleness, ease, and flow, and they seek these qualities in others and in the environment. They also tend to be highly sensual, enjoying tastes, textures, and sensations. Although they resemble Fours in this regard, being ethereal and dreamy, their sensuality is earthy and embodied and they are not as self-aware or self-doubting as Fours. Sexual Nines tend to be more imaginative than the other variants—often with elements of gentle whimsy and heroic fantasy. They see the world in magical terms, investing even ordinary objects with a warm glow. They seem to take in the world with a wide-eyed wonder and have a characteristic childlike aura about them.

*Social Nines: One Happy Family (Ichazo's "Participation")*
Social Nines seek a sense of well-being through social connection and friendship. People of this variant may often not seem like Nines because they are usually more outgoing, active, and involved in their world. These Nines express more warmth and affection. They tend to be idealistic and are often supportive of causes, acting as the "social glue" in many organizations and groups. But even in the midst of social activity, Social Nines remain strangely unaware of and unaffected by the problems of others. They are drawn to situations in which they feel they can belong, but they also internally hold themselves apart—usually by emotionally distancing themselves from others while maintaining an outward friendliness. Since social Nines tend to be affable and cheerful and enjoy having different experiences, they can resemble Sevens. They also tend to be more task-oriented: they enjoy working on projects and being involved in meaningful activities with others, so they can also resemble Threes. Unlike Threes, however, Social Nines have difficulty sustaining efforts on their own behalf. They do not easily pursue their own goals and tend to get sidetracked by social interactions and others' needs and agendas.


----------



## rajAs (Sep 14, 2012)

Thank you very much, @Entropic!


----------



## The Scorched Earth (May 17, 2010)

Entropic said:


> *4 • DAUNTLESSNESS
> *The term given by Ichazo for Self-preservation Fours is defensive action, as opposed to dauntlessness, which Naranjo associated with this subtype. Ichazo, quoted by John Lilly and Joseph Hart, defines defensive action as “protecting one’s dream of the future.”1 Rather than be limited by their circumstances, they will rashly go after what they want and feel that they must have to survive. They take action to preserve themselves but do not consider the consequences, and actually put their survival in peril. A Self-preservation Four, might, for instance, buy herself all sorts of beautiful things that she feels she can’t live without, and end up sliding deeply into debt. Or, feeling unable to bear the constraints of a boring job, she might throw caution to the wind and on the spur of the moment buy herself a ticket to some exotic island. The passion of envy manifests here as wanting the security and material gratifications others seem to possess, and recklessly striking out to get them.


I like this description so much more than that "suffering in silence" bullshit that some other person used to describe the Self-Pres 4.


----------

